# Indian ringneck and cockatiels in avary?



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Can you keep a male Indian ringneck in an aviary with cockatiels?
I've read that this will end in tears.
Is that likely???
Also I have 2 young children,
I would prefer the Ringneck in the aviary but does anyone have one, and would it be ok with the Children?
I used to have a Ducorp's Cockatoo but I was so ill when I had my children she had to go and it broke my heart, so we've had birds in the house before but my husband is not keen.
thanks
Kate


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

In my opinion I wouldnt risk it....Theres a bit of size difference between cockatiels and ringnecks( and their beaks) but I dont have a ringneck so I cant say for sure but always better safe than sorry. Theres 2 people on here I know of with a ringneck....you could also consult Talkparrots too as I know more people on there with ringnecks.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks maybe best not to,
sad because rescue bird and would've been nice to rehome it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea tiels tend to be the pushovers of the parrot world and the ringneck could bully the tiels or injure them with that huge beak.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

It's not going in there!!! wouldn't risk my babies, even if they're so wild at moment now tame dad is gone.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I would think that as long as you intend to keep Ringneck away from the Tiels in a separate cage or aviary this would be OK.
I have very little knowledge of Ringnecks, except the x2 I have just rehomed for someone.
I did fly them in the free flight with the Tiels and Rikki (Eastern Rosella). But not for long as I could see the Ringnecks could well cause trouble, so they got caged till I found a home for them.
I would say they were loud though, you could hear them down the street, compared with my Tiels and Rikki.

I do know how you feel about taking in Rescues, and if I could I would always take in more. But sometimes it comes down to keeping it all balanced.
That is one of the reasons I do not have anything to do with my local rescue, She has become a hoarder, and the conditions the birds are kept in is not good anymore, due to overcrowding.


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

I have an IRN and tiels. I have to keep them on seperate playstands across the room from eachother. Azreal IRN can be a nasty little bugger to my tiels. His bite is had and it really hurst so I could imagine what it could do to a tiel. But I love him to pieces and he so funny with his cute little voice.They are not a bird for everyone they take patience and alot of out of the cage time. But if you had time,room, and capabilties you could always have him in a seperate area. But that is up to you.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm looking at putting another aviary in and buying him a mate! 
Wonder what hubby will say.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Good advise above. I would not house cockatiels with anything unless it's a softbill, even then some finches can be down right nasty to tiels. I do know someone who had diamond doves in with their tiels and it worked out, but my diamonds are mean little buggers when they are breeding, they have a love hate relationship with the button quail, but that's another story.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I had an eastern rosella in there. She was lovely. She was a stray who flew inyo my garden. U caught her and nobody claimed her so we called her gypsy. Not tame birds though rosellas but she did see the mice off, and she liked being in with the tiels. Breaking news to hubby about greenhouse tomo eve. Fingers crossed it can be converted for under£100..


----------

